# New paphs



## Ellen (Oct 14, 2007)

I just bought a bunch of new paphs from Los Osos. My favorite is Paph lowii x Purple Velvet, which they sent in bloom. The form is like lowii and it's a multifloral, but the color is really intense. Happiness is having new paphs!


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 14, 2007)

Pictures, pictures, please!


----------



## Grandma M (Oct 14, 2007)

That sounds like a wonderful cross. Please send pictures. What else did you get?

Isn't it fun when you get a box of orchids? We orchid nuts are all alike when it comes to new plants. I expect a couple this week and I'm excited already even though they possibly won't be here until Wed or Thur.

We are waiting for you pictures.


----------



## Ellen (Dec 9, 2007)

Well, here's the pic of lowii x Purple Velvet, finally. I still can't figure out how to put more than a thumbnail in the message without going through the image shack, which I don't like. More pics (or thumbnails, anyway) will be forthcoming. I've never had so many paphs blooming as this year. Seems to be a bumper crop.


----------



## Barbara (Dec 9, 2007)

Stunning colour! So how big is the flower roughly? And, thank you posting the picture, I found it to be a difficult thing to wrap my head around at first. I like photobucket, it's just so easy to use, especially if you copy and paste the html. Heather has info. about doing all that on here somewhere.


----------



## tocarmar (Dec 9, 2007)

Ellen,
Very nice flower!! I just added it to my wish list.

If you go to Paph. main thread, there is a thread in there (1st post) for uploading photo's.

Tom


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks! One can definitely see the lowii influence!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice, thanx for posting.


----------



## Ellen (Dec 10, 2007)

OrchidNorth, the flower has about a 5 inch "wingspan". I first posted back in mid October, and the plant is still in bloom, with a bud just peeking up from the next growth. Looks like it's going to be an excellent bloomer.


----------

